# Caribe Breeding chance



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Have anyone ever breed cariba before? if so please provide me with the links, also what is the chance of breeding cariba?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not too sure on what the chances are of doing it.

But I am pretty sure it hasn't been done before in captivity.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't think anyone currently on this forum has. I think there has been a couple incidents though.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Have been breed before in aquariums........

http://www.opefe.com/cariba.html

Scroll down several paragraphs on it. Also I dont anyone on the net that makes it public that they have breed them, but it has been done before


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Have been breed before in aquariums........
> 
> http://www.opefe.com/cariba.html
> 
> Scroll down several paragraphs on it. Also I dont anyone on the net that makes it public that they have breed them, but it has been done before


OH WOW this for this info. greatly appericated!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yep, they have been bred in captivity before. A Michigander himself bred some in a tank at his pet store quite a while ago. I'm pretty sure Frank mentions it in his article on opefe.








~Taylor~


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Have been breed before in aquariums........
> 
> http://www.opefe.com/cariba.html
> 
> Scroll down several paragraphs on it. Also I dont anyone on the net that makes it public that they have breed them, but it has been done before


Wow that article is really interesting..I got to start reading OPEFE more often.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

last i heard had been breed before.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

last i heard had been breed before.


----------



## FishBoy867 (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone got any breeding pairs of piranhas that are for sale?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

FishBoy867 said:


> Has anyone got any breeding pairs of piranhas that are for sale?


i saw one in classifieds like yesterday. it might've been sold already? go grab it quick.


----------

